

Hosting AngularJS with Amazon S3 - devNoise
http://www.nickdobie.com/blog/hosting-angularjs-with-amazon-s3/

======
devNoise
I know some people don't think hosting a website on S3 is a good idea. I'm
going with it as it allows me to iterate my website faster. Since I'm trying
use ELB to load balance, I have an AMI with my API code on it. If the website
were on the AMI, then I'd have to spend time creating a new AMI when the
website changes. That takes way more time then pushing the code to an S3
bucket.

My only issue with the S3 hosting is figuring out how to get the googlebot to
crawl my website.

